# What's the farthest casting reel? Will supertuning help



## austinbayfisher (Jul 22, 2007)

I was out on the bay last weekend and was shocked by how far my fishing partner cast his Chronarch MG (we were throwing topwaters) - this might partly have to do with the tail end of his adrenaline rush shortly after he paid for it. Back home, I started looking on the web re this reel, and there is info posted around that talks about supertuning reels. I am wondering if maybe supertuning helps, whatever that is. What I am really interested in is a reel that will allow me to comfortably throw the farthest since I think there is greater opportunity to catch fish if your throwing radius is larger. Which reel do you think can throw the farthest, and will supertuning allow it to throw even farther. All comments are welcome!


----------



## dtmcdani (Jul 28, 2008)

*Just practice often*

My wife throws shimano spinning reels, many different ones, and I can out cast her even on her bestdays, even into the wind. For the bay I use a 7ft to 7'4" medium action rod with 12lb suffix mono. Every reel is different and I use baitcast exclusively. About 12yrs ago I saved up to buy a calcuta. $300 later and a very nice reel, but I wasn't getting anymore distance. Even though I still have that reel, I find that every 2 yrs or so I buy a new Abu Garcia® Ambassadeur 5600 $89. Now I have an arsinal of reels that all cast a country mile. Offshore I throw Avits, for me personally, Avit cast and feel the best and have a lg line capacity.

No matter what you throw, practice makes perfect. Remember, a good reel is only as good as the rod.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

go to the shimano forum here and read the article that matt gave about super tuning, lots of discussion about it there:fish:


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

You dont need to super tune your reels unless you are looking for the extra edge. Save your money and just adjust the brakes.

Rob


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

hell, get a spinning reel and you can throw further than any bait caster any time! Just because you use a spinning reel doesn't mean you are any less of a fisherman. Actually way more versatile of a reel. Bait casters are excellent, and I use them, but they simply will not cast nearly as far as a spinning reel! Especially not on EVERY cast!


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

diff. reels can make a difference, but technique will reign supreme....I outcast ALL my friends and family, even if we share the exact same setup....so technique has to be the difference, although when I had a quantum hypercast spinning reel, I could REALLY blast it out past them! (boy did they whine!) LOL 

dtmcdani said it best, practice makes perfect.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

fuelish1 said:


> diff. reels can make a difference, but technique will reign supreme....I outcast ALL my friends and family, even if we share the exact same setup....so technique has to be the difference, although when I had a quantum hypercast spinning reel, I could REALLY blast it out past them! (boy did they whine!) LOL
> 
> dtmcdani said it best, practice makes perfect.


Of course when comparing apples to apples technique is the final take down!

I also believe the rod/lure wt makes a tremendous difference!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

dtmcdani said:


> No matter what you throw, practice makes perfect. Remember, a good reel is only as good as the rod.


Ditto. IMO, the key is to use the lightest most flexible rod for the bait you are throwing. I use 7' medium power and slow to medium speed rods on touts and lighter baits. The flex in the rod will make any reel (I prefer Shimano baitcasters) sing when you get the technique right. Haven't super tuned any reels yet, but think that its worth the money, not only in distance, but also the smoothing of the reel to help allow more consistent long casts.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

I grew up a spinner Yankee after graduating from a Johnson Century. I'm finally at the point where distance (rather than avoiding birdsnests) is even an issue. I'm pretty good with a 4600c4 w/Suffix braid, but I've got friends who can throw an unweighted tail 50-60' (or more). Usually they're Shimano-users.

One other thing. There's a guy in Alvin who builds custom rods, including baitcasting or spinning rods on a flycasting blank. He says they're killer in the surf for specks, using either a freelined shrimp or tail; Hydrasport's post suggests such a rod might be worth a try.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

dtmcdani said:


> No matter what you throw, practice makes perfect. Remember, a good reel is only as good as the rod.


This is true, the rod and the user make the most difference.



HydraSports said:


> Haven't super tuned any reels yet, but think that its worth the money, not only in distance, but also the smoothing of the reel to help allow more consistent long casts.


This is true also. 
Is it worth the money? That's up to the individual.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I had a casting rod made from a 9ft fenwick fly rod blank, and it worked like a charm until somebody five fingered discounted it out of the boat one night.
it helps to tune a reel up, but you will have to oil the spool bearings more frequently than when they were packed with grease.

I have done all of our reels like this ever since i read that article about super tuning when it came out. It helps any reel to tune it like this, some more than the others.

No matter how good you tune it, it helps to keep the water out of them, do not reinse with water hose, I keep a spray bottle filled with salt away solution spray the reel & rod down wipe off with a damp cloth, then spray & wipe off with reel majic


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Casting distance is a combonation of several factors, the rod, the reel, lure weight, line size, wind, reel cleanliness and lubrication. 2 yrs. ago while fishing Christmas Bay I was throwing a Skitterwalk with the wind at my back and could almost dump the entire spool of line on every cast. It felt great til I realized that if I caught a redfish with my lure way out there I was going to be in trouble cause I had no line to fight a fish with. It is nice to be able to throw just a little farther than your buddy beside you though.


----------



## Timmon (May 25, 2007)

> hell, get a spinning reel and you can throw further than any bait caster any time! Just because you use a spinning reel doesn't mean you are any less of a fisherman. Actually way more versatile of a reel. Bait casters are excellent, and I use them, but they simply will not cast nearly as far as a spinning reel! Especially not on EVERY cast!


Ditto. I have a Citica baitcaster and I love it but my buddy fishes with Curados exclusively. I can cast just as far as he does but when I bust out any of my shimano spinning reels I can easily outcast him by 20 +yards with braided line. He is rather amazed :spineyes:. The only reason I purchased the Citica was the thought that it is neccessary to upgrade to a baitcaster. I still find them complicated and a pain. Perhaps I am still a novice when it comes to reels.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Wolf6151 said:


> It is nice to be able to throw just a little farther than your buddy beside you though.


priceless...esp. if they whine about it!!!! LOL


----------



## Timmon (May 25, 2007)

> It is nice to be able to throw just a little farther than your buddy beside you though. Today 05:45 PM


 Perhaps you are extremely strong. 

Why is **** (like what a beaver builds censored?)


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Just keep your reel clean, not once a year, but all year. And don't over oil your bearings. And like someone else said tecnique is a factor and I do agree for sure, and the way you set your cast control and brakes. Easy stuff to do. Supertuning? new one for me, but I will continue to out cast all my buddy's Mg's, Chronarchs, and Cores with my old school Curado 100's that are from 5-7 years old. Oh and no "supertuning" involved,lol. Supertuning....LOL.....


----------



## chino2379 (Apr 6, 2009)

I think spinning reels cast further and they are less of a headache than baitcasters. I got three baitcast reels, 1 abu garcia ambassadeur pro max, abu garcia ambassadeur 5600, and just bought a cheaper shakespeare axiom. The 5600 is the easiest to cast and I seem to get the most distance out of that one. Right now I'm still trying to get my technique down without backlashing, the further I try to cast the more I forget to hold my thumb on the spool, but I'm getting better with every cast.


----------



## austinbayfisher (Jul 22, 2007)

The reason I posted this thread is that last weekend, by fishing bud and I were both throwing about the same weight topwaters, both using the same weight braid (PowerPro), he was using a chronarch MG baitcaster on a 6.5 ft TTF baitcaster pool (or something like TTF; it was a green pole), and I was using my usual Shimano $85 spinning reel (don't remember which model name, but a fairly good one) on a 6.5 ft All Star medium-heavy action spinning pole, we were both throwing down wind (wind was about 10 mph), and he routingly outcasting me by maybe 20-25 yards - a lot. I think a larger casting radius allows a greater fishing range, and so am thinking maybe I ought to spring for a similar reel. But maybe his reel was supertuned and this might be the reason for his supercasting. What I would like to see is a Cast-off, i.e., head-to-head comparison using the same rod, same line, same weight, same wind, same casting technigue. Overall, I am trying to figure out which reel and rod combo gets me out there the farthest, recognizing that if get a 7 ft reel (I keep all my rods in the pole holders on each side of the center console - the poles stick straight up), the rod tips might hit the bottom of the highway overpass when I cross under the bridges that go from Aransas Pass to Port A. What do you all think is the best combo of rod and reel for bay distance casting.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

austinbayfisher said:


> The reason I posted this thread is that last weekend, by fishing bud and I were both throwing about the same weight topwaters, both using the same weight braid (PowerPro), he was using a chronarch MG baitcaster on a 6.5 ft TTF baitcaster pool (or something like TTF; it was a green pole), and I was using my usual Shimano $85 spinning reel (don't remember which model name, but a fairly good one) on a 6.5 ft All Star medium-heavy action spinning pole, we were both throwing down wind (wind was about 10 mph), and he routingly outcasting me by maybe 20-25 yards - a lot. I think a larger casting radius allows a greater fishing range, and so am thinking maybe I ought to spring for a similar reel. But maybe his reel was supertuned and this might be the reason for his supercasting. What I would like to see is a Cast-off, i.e., head-to-head comparison using the same rod, same line, same weight, same wind, same casting technigue. Overall, I am trying to figure out which reel and rod combo gets me out there the farthest, recognizing that if get a 7 ft reel (I keep all my rods in the pole holders on each side of the center console - the poles stick straight up), the rod tips might hit the bottom of the highway overpass when I cross under the bridges that go from Aransas Pass to Port A. What do you all think is the best combo of rod and reel for bay distance casting.


Sound like it is your technique....lol


----------



## johnny (Dec 28, 2005)

7' medium light or light short handle Castaway, Rodsmith, All Star...whatever feels good in your hands. Get a 50mg, Curado 200E7, or a Citica. 

Oh, and lay your rods down as you're going under the bridge!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

First your rod was the issue, medium heavy is great for bait chucking but for lures you are shorting yourself, no pun intended. Invest in a better rod, you need a lighter action rod with moderate to fast action tip. That and having someone look at your technique should be all it takes to get you throwing the distance you would like to be throwing. And FYI, I doubt he was throwing 25 yds farther than you, I hear all these distances here and the are always over estimated. He may have been getting 20 extra feet, but not yards unless you really don't know how to cast, if so you need some instruction. But I always read about people casting 50-75 yds, really go on a football field and look how far your casta REALLY are. Upgrade your gear to the right stuff, and see if that alone doesn't correct your concern.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I have beenusing Shimanos baitcasting reel line up for 25 years and agree that the secret to distance is proper cleaning and lubrication. My chronarch will send a bait marginally further than a curado or citica. However, I never feel under "reeled" no matter which is in my hands. 

In areas where sea grass is present I typically end up stopping casts before achieving max distance anyway.

If you want more distance down size your line. I grew up with 12/14/17 # mono and now use 8/10 # lines. They cast further all things being equal.


----------



## DukCutter (Mar 6, 2008)

I use Curados almost exclusively. I am very much a proponent of baitcasters vs. anything else. i have tuned my reels to be wide open, no weight against the spool, very little drag, so loose that I can just barely move the spool inside the body of the reel. I can chunk anything a country mile that way. I am always interested in something new and I am going to investigate this supertuning.... sounds interesting.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Ditto that, and Im a strait up baitcaster guy. Ive been thinking about getting a really nice spinning rig and learning how to use it. Ive just been using a baitcaster for so long I dont like the feel of the spinning rig.



BIGCAT Texas said:


> hell, get a spinning reel and you can throw further than any bait caster any time! Just because you use a spinning reel doesn't mean you are any less of a fisherman. Actually way more versatile of a reel. Bait casters are excellent, and I use them, but they simply will not cast nearly as far as a spinning reel! Especially not on EVERY cast!


----------

